# Apple TV2 qui ne redémarre plus après MAJ



## Yagloo26 (7 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir à tous.

J'avais une Apple TV2 qui était Jailbreakée. Je n'utilisais pas les avantages du jailbreak, alors je me suis dit que j'allais la mettre à jour, comme on ferait avec un iPhone pour "effacer" le jailbreak.

Après mise à jour récente, elle ne redémarre plus. Clignotement du voyant. Impossible de la mettre  en DFU. Itunes ne la reconnait plus, même en la branchant avec le cable micro-USB.

Bref, j'ai une boite noire qui clignote.

A votre avis, c'est mort ?

J'ai rien trouvé sur le net qui puisse m'aider...


----------



## micko11 (8 Avril 2013)

salut moi aussi c ce qui m arrive 
alors si tu arrive a trouver quelque chose ça serais gentil de ta part de m aider et moi si je trouve quelque chose je te dirais
merci


----------



## Yagloo26 (11 Avril 2013)

Pb résolu : cable micro usb foireux. J'ai restauré mon Apple TV2 avec un autre câble acheté en supermarché...


----------

